# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  "Der Dne" - Alternative zum Windfinder

## lg2000

Moin,

eine echte Alternative zu anderen Windvorhersagediensten im Netz bietet der Vorhersagedienst des Dnischen Institut fr Ozeanographie (FCOO) im Surfer-Volksmund auch als "Der Dne" bekannt. 
Die Seite wird nahezu stndlich aktualisiert und bietet eine anschauliche Vorhersage und Simulation fr unterschiedliche Seegebiete in Nord- und Ostsee. Die Vorhersage
reicht bis zu 48 Stunden in die Zukunft. Da die Seite in Form einer JavaScript-Anwendung vorliegt, muss der jeweilige Browser dies untersttzen. Sprich: JavaScript darf 
nicht blockiert werden. Die Seite ist zwar auf Dnisch aber die wichtigen Parameter sind dennoch verstndlich.

Hier der Link:

http://ifm.frv.dk/index.asp?USER=SURFERE


Das Ganze gibt's brigens auch frs iPhone und fr Android Smartphones

iPhone: http://nyide.nu/frv.html
Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...id=dk.stou.frv

Gru Lars

----------


## viktorpiktor

geben die beide jetzt die gleiche vorhersage aus?

----------

